# Storing of animatronic or gemmy props any problems with animatronic?



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I have recently from Ebay and Craigslist got the Jason lifesize prop and a gemmy witch with a cauldron. Their boxes are huge and I have them in my family room basement right now. Obviously they are NOT going with the decor or the my 2 girls think they are creepy. I need to put them up and my only two options are a garage or an attic. I live in Ky and it is either cold or hot . If I put them in either they will freeze in the cold or be super hot in the summer. Will this affect the animatronic parts? Anyone have problems with them when you opened them up for October?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I wouldn't think so. Just make sure they don't get wet. Also be sure to take out the batteries.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

whew. Thanks fyf do you have animatronics in your haunt? I know it is huge compared to mine and your pics rock


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know if either of those items have latex pieces or not, but I'd be cautious of putting any parts that are latex in a uncontrolled enviornment. 

I lost several masks that way. Apparently they got hot/sticky then stuck to each other and when they got cold they became brittle.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sure what the summer temperatures get to it KY. But here in Dallas, if I put one of those props in my attic, I wouldn't bet on the plastic surviving. 

I wouldn't think cold would matter at all.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

ok so what if I take the latex masks and store them on the inside? and the bodyparts in the garage? I know the latex could melt and it does get hot. But if I take the latex and put them in the house, will the motors parts etc do ok with the heat, cold? where do you all put your gemmy animatronics?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Keep latex items at room temperature and keep them out of direct sunlight. Plastic, over time, may weaken when exposed to extremely hot and cold weather. However if you are only leaving them there for a few months I don't think much, if any, damage would take place.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

idk how hot or cold it gets but they should be ok in your attic


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Yea i will probably leave them in there box!


----------

